# What is the 722 doing on startup when it says "Please Wait…?"



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

I ask this because I had a 722 that started doing this indefinitely that eventually lost its hard drive, but the replacement unit has started displaying this on power up, the difference being it goes away after about a minute.

Still, neither my other 722 nor the previous 722 ever did this before the previous unit's hard drive started failing.

Anyone know what's up? Should I be concerned?


----------



## CheriT @ DISH Network (Dec 28, 2010)

Hi, I would be happy to help. Does the VIP722 only say please wait or is there something else shown on that message?


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

It's when the "screen saver" is on-screen when the unit is off.

When I press the power button on the remote, the screen says "Please wait…" in yellow and the message stays on the screen for about a minute; there's no additional message aside from whatever screen saver message was displayed at the time.

This is only when the unit has been off for several hours and has undergone the daily guide update/reboot in the interim; for example I don't see it if I turn the unit off then back on again immediately.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

would be good and easy if you'll post pictures or short clip


----------



## kucharsk (Sep 20, 2006)

I'll snap a photo the next time it happens.


----------



## epokopac (Aug 8, 2007)

kucharsk said:


> "It's when the "screen saver" is on-screen when the unit is off.
> 
> When I press the power button on the remote, the screen says "Please wait&#8230;" in yellow and the message stays on the screen for about a minute; there's no additional message aside from whatever screen saver message was displayed at the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I reported the same thing with 622 receiver. In fact, one of mine did it this morning. Both have done it more than once.
If you have the TV on and are viewing the screen saver, when you press Select to wake up the receiver you will see the words "Please wait" on the screen saver below the regular text. I'd estimate it takes two to four minutes before the receiver wakes up. Then all is normal.

If you haven't turned on the TV when you press Select you won't know what it happening. You'll just know the receiver appears not to have done anything as no panel lights will come on.

First time this happened I paniced. Now I turn on the TV and look for the "Please wait" before panicing.


----------



## Grandude (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm wondering if Dish has changed something in the code to allow the disk drive to spin down after a certain amount of time and the 'please wait' is there while the drive spins back up again.


----------



## Beardedbosn (Dec 9, 2002)

I had this message last week. At the time my internet was down right or wrong, I chalked it up to the receiver looking for the broadband connection. The unit came up after a couple of minutes.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Just had it happen again with my newest 622, actually a replacement unit I got about a year ago. Tried to wake it at 5:30 CDT and got the "Please wait" for at least 2 minutes. This receiver is set to do the nightly update at noon because it's in the bedroom and we don't want it waking us, so it shouldn't have had anything to do with the scheduled update. 

Maybe a DIRT member can check to see it they were sending some special signal to the receivers at that time?


----------



## gov (Jan 11, 2013)

Unit is just reporting your viewing habits, pay per views, bank account info, and number of times you get up during the night to go pee to The Powers That Be.

It's a feature.


:coffee


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Unit is just reporting your viewing habits, pay per views, bank account info, and number of times you get up during the night to go pee to The Powers That Be.

It's a feature.


:coffee

If you really want to know, search here for keyword STBHEALTH


----------

